# Touch OSC for Controlling Waves Plugins



## mattwmusic (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello, 

I am a big fan of the Waves SSL Channel Strip at the moment and have been trying to figure out if there’s any generic MIDI CC’s assigned to each knob for it that I could figure out so I could make a custom Touch OSC template for controlling it. As a side note I’m using both Logic and Ableton as well as a bit of Cubase and understand I could do the MIDI mapping in the program itself but I’d like to figure out how to do this without custom mapping on the DAW side if possible so it will work on other composer’s setups easily. Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## Colin Snape (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm in similar situation. Any luck with this?


----------

